# Spouse visa 2 jobs



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello all
I am paid 4 weekly. My first payslip starts from 13 October 2017. I will apply when I receive my 7th payslip on 28th March. My concern Is that the period from both dates is 23 weeks and 5 days. Will this cause an issue as it’s not 26 weeks? 

My 2nd job payslip is 31/10/17. My 6th payslip is 30/03/18, this comes to 21 weeks and 3 days. I was looking too apply in early April so I’m very worried about this. 

Please help!

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need payslips covering a period of 6 months or more for both jobs. So apply when you receive your 7th 4-weekly payslip from your second job, and then working back on your first job and submit last 7 payslips. Don't worry if the dates don't quite correspond - this is usual for two or more jobs.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh that clears a lot up thanks. My main job is paid 4 weekly, my 7th payslip will be in 28/03/18. 2nd job I am paid on the last day of the month. I will meet 6 months at the 30thmarch 2018. Will 7 from my 4 weekly 6 from my monthly suffice?

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, as they cover at least 6 months.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you Joppa


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Sorry Joppa, I am really confused.I have been with my employer permanently since May 2017. I had taken unpaid absence between July - Sep for my wedding. I returned to work on September. My first full payslip I received on October 13th. I wish to apply at the end of march because I can't afford to pay more for the application if the visa fee is increased in April. 

I am paid 4 weekly, which means my pay days are:

*13th Oct
10th Nov
08th Dec
05th Jan 
02nd Feb
02nd March
29th March*

*Which equals to 7 payslips from October 13 to 29th March*. I am wishing to apply with the above 7 payslips. *My only concern and issue is, the period between my payslips of october 13th and march 29th equals to 23 weeks and 6 days. 6 months equals to 26 weeks. Does that mean I HAVE to show the past 26 weeks? I don't want to be refused for not showing 6 months. I am in a very tight situation here. If you could answer this for me Joppa I will be most grateful.*

Thank you :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Joppa please can you clarify on the above?
Thank you


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Yes, those payslips adequately cover six months. Remember that your first payslip covers four weeks of work, so it is obvious that the pay period begins about 15th September. They don't measure the time from first payslip to last payslip but rather the period worked.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

That makes a lot of sense, thank you so much


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello
Please someone help me with the below points. For salaried income plus combined savings. 

1) Do I need to account for everything coming in to my account?, eg I transferred 1k from my savings account in to the account I will be showing to HO. I also received around 3.5k compensation from Turkish airlines due to flight delay for me and my family, do I need to highlight these transactions? If so, would I just type it in a word document and send along with my bank statements, like a cover letter?

2) I’ll be using 2 current accounts to show savings. Santander account I have held 19,990 since about 2014. Can I just provide a statement from 2014 along with a declaration of the source?

3) I need 20k to offset my income. My NatWest account is where my wages come in. I will be using October statement to show savings. October statement at one point the balance drops to £2900, would I calculate using the lowest amount of the statement(s) for each bank account for the calculation. Eg lowest balance between 6 statements is 2900, is this what I would use to calculate savings plus income to meet the shortfall? I understand I need 20k in savings to offset my 17k salary. I have held over 20k since July 2017. I’m hoping a delcaration alone will suffice? Money is from previous earnings and student grant.

4) I am worried how HO will calculate my salary. I am paid 4 weekly. I have read threads where 4 weekly payments were calculated as monthly, hence they didnt meet the requirement. How would I clear the confusion in order for ECO to calculate my lowest payslip by 13 rather than 12?

I apologise for such a long post and would be grateful for an answer. Clever Octopus and Joppa have been extremely helpful, I would appreciate if you could also provide your opinion to this.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

As I recall from your other post, you are using both Category A with two jobs and two accounts to show cash savings for the financial requirement

1. Only if this account is being used for the cash savings part of the requirement. If so, then it would be best to declare any large debits or credits.

2. Do whatever you need to make it clear how you accumulated the money. If a large portion of it is from a student grant, you should provide the grant letter.

3. The balance needed for cash savings cannot have dropped below the level you need, even for one day. If your lowest balance shows £2900, then that will effectively be the amount you can use in that account as cash savings.

4. You can submit a schedule which shows your own calculations. Employer letter should state that you are paid every four weeks.

You should know that this method is not very straightforward (combining two jobs and cash savings using two different accounts) so you really need to make it as clear and concise as possible. I really think you should include a schedule showing your own calculation for the financial requirement - They will of course calculate it themselves separately, but it may help to clarify.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for your detailed response. Please can you give me your opinion on how I go about this. I have 3 options tic qualify for this visa.

Employer A since May 2017 = 17k PA
Employer B since October 2017 = £2190 per annum

Application end of March after receiving pay for both jobs. Combined income of 19,190 per annum

Option B 
Use salary from job A combined with cash savings of 20k (2accounts)

Option C 
Show both jobs and savings to exceed the income. I don’t know if it’s best to use job A and B aswell as over 20k savings. Worried it may confuse the ECO. I meet the requirement using either 2 jobs or 1 job plus savings. What is the easiest and clearest option.

Thank you,


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Easiest and most straightforward option is to apply after March and just use Category A (without cash savings). The other two options (one job with savings from 2 accounts, or 2 jobs with savings from one account) are probably alike in complexity, especially when combining categories which require different amounts of documentation there's a bit of room for error. That doesn't mean you won't be accepted, there's just a higher chance of something being missed.


----------



## Sadike95 (Feb 5, 2017)

Guess you are right, thank you for taking your time for this


----------



## pdcosta1 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks for the clairty. Going through the posts helped me a lot on questions that I had


----------

